# Magik Aid - fight for justice. I need YOU



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

OK folks welcome to Magik Aid where I need your support to help me get my old profile back.

As some of you are aware I was one of the first members of this forum when it first launched in 2007. I enjoyed the forum and feel I was an active part of it and made it a fun place at it's most difficult time. 
Circumstances which I won't go into lead to me being ban. I have since served a six year sentence so feel I have more than served my time and obviously I'm back on here. Since I've returned I feel I have greatly contributed to the community opening a school, a church as well as throwing some amazing parties. However, I would like to be doing this under my original username 'Magik' and with your help you can make that a reality. 

I ask you help me campaign for my right to post on this forum under my original profile. I've served my time and I'm a reformed character. 
Please spare a few moments to complete the poll to show your support. 

Many thanks
Magik


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm all for reformed characters, so I hope you're allowed to get your original name back.

Not sure how I can help though? In fact, my support will probably mean the kiss of death for your cause :w00t:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I will present this to the powers that be...


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, I'm voting for you to have your username back (you can pay me later, lol). 

Of course, I do not know why you were banned (your business) but the fact the Mods have allowed you to come back posting after serving your sentence, tells me you are not a complete lost cause

You are what the forum needs atm imho


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_As long as you behave i cant see no reason why you shouldnt have your old user profile back._


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chichi said:


> Yes, I'm voting for you to have your username back (*you can pay me later*, lol).
> 
> Of course, I do not know why you were banned (your business) but the fact the Mods have allowed you to come back posting after serving your sentence, tells me you are not a complete lost cause
> 
> You are what the forum needs atm imho


Doh, why didn't I ask for payment too


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

chichi said:


> Yes, I'm voting for you to have your username back (you can pay me later, lol).
> 
> Of course, I do not know why you were banned (your business) but the fact the Mods have allowed you to come back posting after serving your sentence, tells me you are not a complete lost cause
> 
> You are what the forum needs atm imho


How's he paying you Chici:ihih:

Come on spill the beans...

I've voted that you should be honored back with your old title,cos I'm nice like that.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Got my vote, you've served your time lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> *How's he paying you Chici:ihih:
> 
> Come on spill the beans...*
> 
> I've voted that you should be honored back with your old title,cos I'm nice like that.


Now that would be telling Louby, lol......:hand:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Doh, why didn't I ask for payment too


Oh dear, you missed out there D22.....:w00t:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the support people. ... shame some of you aren't being true to yourselves as the 'Kiss me' option should be through the roof by now!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Mmm not so sure, 6 years was a very long sentence (or a very long sulk) so you are either very very naughty or did a big girly flounce for ages. You need to convince me you are a worthy cause


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Thanks for the support people. ... shame some of you aren't being true to yourselves as the 'Kiss me' option should be through the roof by now!!!


:hand: :hand:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Mmm not so sure, 6 years was a very long sentence (or a very long sulk) so you are either very very naughty or did a big girly flounce for ages. You need to convince me you are a worthy cause


I give out free wagonwheels to all my supporters


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Erro Magik
Welcome back!

DoubleTrouble not DT


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MrMagik said:


> I give out free wagonwheels to all my supporters


I want smarties


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It happened before my time so I have no idea why you were banned but as Wagonwheels are on offer I will just have to vote for getting your user name back


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MrMagik said:


> I give out free wagonwheels to all my supporters


Oh dear me no, don't like wagon wheels so that's not a vote catcher


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> I'm all for reformed characters, so I hope you're allowed to get your original name back.
> 
> Not sure how I can help though? In fact, my support will probably mean the kiss of death for your cause :w00t:


Same with me - my name is mud at present. But I am on your side. I think your efforts on behalf of the community are sterling - especially as I understand that you intend to open a medial centre as well.

I have a really poorly foot, and will be along as soon as.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

6 years 

I have voted for you to have your old username back, I think you are very funny and that's enough for me (and your a good kisser)


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought there was a catch..... Pmsl fancy getting banned
I will vote as long as you tell us why you got banned...we are family on this forum


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Thanks for the support people. ... shame some of you aren't being true to yourselves as the 'Kiss me' option should be through the roof by now!!!


Sadly we can only vote for that if we forgo the opportunity to get you back under your old name. Now if we could vote for two options . . .


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh dear me no, don't like wagon wheels so that's not a vote catcher


Me neither. Nasty things. I'd rather have a large bar of Cadbury's Caramel (not that I'm greedy ).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Oh dear me no, don't like wagon wheels so that's not a vote catcher


you are aware that these are wagon wheels (for use on an archaic mode of transport) and not wagonwheels (a chocolate and mallow biscuit) don't you?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

well, if its only wagon wheels, forget it I cant eat that crap, take my vote off will ya.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well, if its only wagon wheels, forget it I cant eat that crap, take my vote off will ya.


I was going to vote until I found out the incentive, wagon wheels.....yak....don't think I will bother now.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> well, if its only wagon wheels, forget it I cant eat that crap, take my vote off will ya.


He's trying to get in our good books then bribing us with chocolate .... Lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lostbear said:


> you are aware that these are wagon wheels (for use on an archaic mode of transport) and not wagonwheels (a chocolate and mallow biscuit) don't you?


I want a wooden wheel even less than I want a crappy chocolate bar!

Magik, if you were offering a free pair of Manolos, you might get more votes


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> well, if its only wagon wheels, forget it I cant eat that crap, take my vote off will ya.


Oh dear - I was only trying to help - I thought that everyone would love a wagon wheel - you can roll them down hills, tie saints to them, put them on a bonfire etc

Whereas wagonwheels are just edibles - pretty boring, really.

Not nearly as nice as fry's chocolate creams, minty aeros, elizabeth shaw mint thins and minty matchmakers. Or would you prefer an after eight?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> well, if its only wagon wheels, forget it I cant eat that crap, take my vote off will ya.





bird said:


> I was going to vote until I found out the incentive, wagon wheels.....yak....don't think I will bother now.


Yukky Yukky cheap nasty stuff ............... my dad warned me of men like this I WANT EXPENSIVE BRIBES


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Oh dear - I was only trying to help - I thought that everyone would love a wagon wheel - you can roll them down hills, tie saints to them, put them on a bonfire etc
> 
> Whereas wagonwheels are just edibles - pretty boring, really.
> 
> Not nearly as nice as fry's chocolate creams, minty aeros, elizabeth shaw mint thins and minty matchmakers. Or would you prefer an after eight?


Yak @ mint chocolate!

You could jazz up your chocolate waggon wheel with some toothpaste


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> I want a wooden wheel even less than I want a crappy chocolate bar!
> 
> Magik, if you were offering a free pair of Manolos, you might get more votes


Or alcohol, preferably with an expensive fiz going on

just what type of girls does he think we are, waggonwheels my a*se


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Oh dear - I was only trying to help - I thought that everyone would love a wagon wheel - you can roll them down hills, tie saints to them, put them on a bonfire etc
> 
> Whereas wagonwheels are just edibles - pretty boring, really.
> 
> Not nearly as nice as fry's chocolate creams, minty aeros, elizabeth shaw mint thins and minty matchmakers. Or would you prefer an after eight?


Now stop this torment, the only stuff I have in my house (apart from wine, that's a given) is salted nuts and cheese doritos.



DoodlesRule said:


> I WANT EXPENSIVE BRIBES


Damm right.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

A bloody Wagon wheel.....We're more of a Ferreo Rocher kind of community.

Mods..will ya take my vote off too please.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> A bloody Wagon wheel.....We're more of a Ferreo Rocher kind of community.
> 
> Mods..will ya take my vote off too please.


How about Lindor truffles


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

screw the sissy sweet stuff, give us some bourbon.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> screw the sissy sweet stuff, give us some bourbon.


Oh yes, finally someone that speaks my kind of language. 

If we don't take choc into account.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> A bloody Wagon wheel.....We're more of a Ferreo Rocher kind of community.
> 
> Mods..will ya take my vote off too please.


Disgusting - a wagonwheel, that deserves a lifetime ban never mind 6 short years 

Mr Magik you need to go away and think about what you have said, the sisters are offended to the core by a wagonwheel


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bird said:


> Oh yes, finally someone that speaks my kind of language.
> 
> If we don't take choc into account.


I dont drink anymore  but i like roleplay :ihih:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> screw the sissy sweet stuff, give us some bourbon.


What about the teetotal amongst us?

I still vote for SHOES!!!!

Stick the chocs; too much chocolate gives one a fat @rse


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

:nonod:Oh dear someone wants you to be banned


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

A box of Guylian seashells of the deals off Majik 

Lol that there have been voters for the other options.....wish we could see who voted for what, lol


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I dont drink anymore  but i like roleplay :ihih:


Pmsl what would we do without our Waterlily...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I think another 6 years of solitary confinement is in order again for you Mr Majik. :nonod:

When you return in 2019,it better be with arms full of "the good stuff"


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> I think another 6 years of solitary confinement is in order again for you Mr Majik. :nonod:
> 
> When you return in 2019,it better be with arms full of "the good stuff"


And nothing but the Truth.... So help me God.... Lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I thought there was a catch..... Pmsl fancy getting banned
> I will vote as long as you tell us why you got banned...*we are family on this **forum*


*Yeah!....*


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok ok.... I messed up with the wagonwheel offer, I made a mistake. ... Please don't further persecute me. 

How about this. ... if you guys help me get my profile back I will perform a forfeit of your choice to show what a good sport I am and how committed I am to pleasing my fellow forumers. 

Are you with me.....


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

You weren't that commited when you got banned lol it must have been something bad


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> You weren't that commited when you got banned lol it must have been something bad


I was given a lifetime ban and fighting it then was pointless. I'm not disputing the ban and have taken it on the chin. I've served my time..... free Magik


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What's in a name


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally I prefer anything with a Mr in front of it, it sounds more authorative.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Personally I prefer anything with a Mr in front of it, it sounds more authorative.


You can continue to call me Mr Magik


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

May I add that I kissed first


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> What's in a name


This isn't about a name. ... it's about justice, it's about serving your time and being free.

Free Magik


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> May I add that I kissed first


And you shall be first xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> How about this. ... if you guys help me get my profile back I will perform a forfeit of your choice to show what a good sport I am and how committed I am to pleasing my fellow forumers.
> 
> Are you with me.....


I'm with you.....but you have no idea how evil I can make the foreit :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

bird said:


> I'm with you.....but you have no idea how evil I can make the foreit :devil::devil::devil::devil:


And you have no idea how game I am


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Disgusting - a wagonwheel, that deserves a lifetime ban never mind 6 short years
> 
> Mr Magik you need to go away and think about what you have said, the sisters are offended to the core by a wagonwheel


Here - there's nowt wrong with wagonwheels! You don't know what's good for you, that's your trouble.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I refuse to vote without knowing all the facts


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

MrMagik said:


> And you shall be first xx


That's what he said :frown2:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Wyrekin said:


> I refuse to vote without knowing all the facts


If I were to discuss the reasons I may be further breaking the rules. The point is I have served my time and I'm a reformed character who comes in peace.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> And you have no idea how game I am


Ooo errrr


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

MrMagik said:


> If I were to discuss the reasons I may be further breaking the rules. The point is I have served my time and I'm a reformed character who comes in peace.


Ah you have passed the test, have my vote.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I forgot the question and selected 'Oh magik kiss me you fool'


:w00t:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I forgot the question and selected 'Oh magik kiss me you fool'
> 
> :w00t:


Oh I think you knew exactly what you were doing..... you're only human. I'll book you in for tomorrow.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You have my vote.

I'm all for giving people a second chance.

Six years is a long sentence though - what on earth did you do?? Murder?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Loving how many random votes there are that don't ask for your original username to be reinstated! Funny! IMO, it's very personal and your forum name kind of defines you on here, so I'm voting yes, unless you made it multiple choice, in which case I'm also voting for the Bart one.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I don' t understand why you appear so desperate to be who you were when, for whatever reason, that person was banned?

Why can't you just be who you are and be content? :confused1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know what its like to receive a lifetime ban - believe it or not I had one! Unlike you though, I was fortunate enough to have my sentence reduced to a year - and my original profile was reinstated. Must be tough to serve all those years, come out the otherside and have to start from scratch. TBH with a deleted profile, I don't fancy your chances - but wish you luck all the same & have voted likewise

See you in the morning (I've found a jar)

.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I liked the paradox of voting to say I wouldn't vote, so did that. Cos I iz crazy with tiredness today.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I don' t understand why you appear so desperate to be who you were when, for whatever reason, that person was banned?
> 
> Why can't you just be who you are and be content? :confused1:


Because where is the fun in that?


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> I know what its like to receive a lifetime ban - believe it or not I had one! Unlike you though, I was fortunate enough to have my sentence reduced to a year - and my original profile was reinstated. Must be tough to serve all those years, come out the otherside and have to start from scratch. TBH with a deleted profile, I don't fancy your chances - but wish you luck all the same & have voted likewise
> 
> See you in the morning (I've found a jar)
> 
> .


It's not deleted... my old posts and even my gallery still exists. There is hope


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Because where is the fun in that?


:huh: And where's the enjoyment in dredging up the past?

You were allowed to return yet you still don't appear happy when you should be.

The ability to compromise is no bad thing. :001_smile:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Better to reveal yourself, than hide in a cloak of mysterious magic, I say.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Come on who did you kill to get 6 years :ihih: :w00t: :hand: :yikes: 

Wagon wheels won't swing it for me , there not veggie friendly


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

If they let Tillysdream come back with her original username, then I guess it's only fair that they let MrM come back with his original username....unless of course, he committed murder or something equally as terrible


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> :huh: And where's the enjoyment in dredging up the past?
> 
> You were allowed to return yet you still don't appear happy when you should be.
> 
> The ability to compromise is no bad thing. :001_smile:


It's a bit of light hearted fun.... and if I get a result even better.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OK I voted YES to using your old name, so does that mean I can have tomorrow off school.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> OK I voted YES to using your old name, so does that mean I can have tomorrow off school.


It's half-term silly, otherwise, we would all be tucked up in bed by now.....


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

I might keep school closed next week.... let you all have a break. But I want 100% when you return after half term.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> If they let Tillysdream come back


And with the greatest respect Chichi, we all know how that sad little story ended and what it cost some of us.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> And with the greatest respect Chichi, we all know how that sad little story ended and what it cost some of us.


And with the greatest respect this is just a bit of fun so let's keep it light hearted.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> And with the greatest respect this is just a bit if fun so let's keep it light hearted.


Then if it's light hearted why bang the drum so loudly?


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Then if it's light hearted why bang the drum so loudly?


I've got big biceps, don't realise my own strength sometimes.

P.s.... you voted to kiss me didn't you?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> And with the greatest respect Chichi, we all know how that sad little story ended and what it cost some of us.


Well this is true but MrM doesn't seem of the same personality type, as far as I can tell by his posts.

I do get what you are saying though.....the TD return was a bit of a car crash.

Let's not forget also that (as far as we know) MrM hasn't been returning under the guise of being a new member....personally, I wouldn't have allowed TD back on that alone (but I'm a hard biatch)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Well this is true but MrM doesn't seem of the same personality type, as far as I can tell by his posts.
> 
> I do get what you are saying though.....the TD return was a bit of a car crash.
> 
> Let's not forget also that (as far as we know) MrM hasn't been returning under the guise of being a new member....personally, I wouldn't have allowed TD back on that alone (but I'm a hard biatch)


TD was a motorway pile up in thick fog during Friday evening rush hour.

Perhaps if the member explained in more detail why his old profile was so significant to him I might be more inclined to understand his crusade.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Zaros said:


> And with the greatest respect Chichi, *we all know how that sad little story ended and what it cost some of us*.


 I haven't got a clue


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Oh I think you knew exactly what you were doing..... you're only human. I'll book you in for tomorrow.


:thumbup: :w00t:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MrMagik said:


> I might keep school closed next week.... let you all have a break. But I want 100% when you return after half term.


Yes Sir ..............


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> TD was a motorway pile up in thick fog during Friday evening rush hour.
> 
> Perhaps if the member explained in more detail why his old profile was so significant to him I might be more inclined to understand his crusade.


Yes, I agree that a little more information would be good.

Personally, if I had got a lifetime ban, I would likely want a clean slate; start from fresh but I suppose we are all different.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

delca1 said:


> I haven't got a clue


That my dear, is to your better advantage. :yesnod:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> TD was a motorway pile up in thick fog during Friday evening rush hour.
> 
> Perhaps if the member explained in more detail why his old profile was so significant to him I might be more inclined to understand his crusade.


I was one of the original members of this forum, I had a lot of fun here and made some good friends along the way. My old profile holds a little bit if sentiment to me. I'd like to have it back if Mark would be so kind to allow it. But let me assure you that this is not a serious crusade, it's simply a fun way of asking for my profile back and if I can make a few people smile along the way then all the better.

So come on Zaros.... hit that vote button


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As you can tell, the forum has become a sad, serious place of late, and is in desperate need of some light hearted majik. Did the mods send you in to calm the waters in our hour of need perchance? Or are you Jesus?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Summersky said:


> As you can tell, the forum has become a sad, serious place of late, and is in desperate need of some light hearted majik. Did the mods send you in to calm the waters in our hour of need perchance? Or are you Jesus?


How can he be Jesus...he doesn't have a beard


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Summersky said:


> As you can tell, the forum has become a sad, serious place of late, and is in desperate need of some light hearted majik. Did the mods send you in to calm the waters in our hour of need perchance? Or are you Jesus?


The Mods certainly didn't send me but I do promise to inject some fun. It would be a shame if this forum became as serious as every other forum out there.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrMagik said:


> I was one of the original members of this forum, I had a lot of fun here and made some good friends along the way. My old profile holds a little bit if sentiment to me. I'd like to have it back if Mark would be so kind to allow it. But let me assure you that this is not a serious crusade, it's simply a fun way of asking for my profile back and if I can make a few people smile along the way then all the better.
> 
> So come on Zaros.... hit that vote button


Come on Zaros - you Know that you want to.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Come on Zaros - you Know that you want to.


Zaros Zaros Zaros Zaros!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

The whole forum isn't serious....it's only a few threads that get a bit niggly (understatement much). 

The Any Old Crap Thread is a wonderful place...where we just talk about any old crap...can't get serious over crap, can you :wink:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Summersky said:


> As you can tell, the forum has become a sad, serious place of late, and is in desperate need of some light hearted majik. Did the mods send you in to calm the waters in our hour of need perchance? Or are you Jesus?


Oh i like a good conspiritory (sp) theory 

Sentiments iv'e had a few

leave them at the wayside

just be you

I'm on the fence


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

chichi said:


> How can he be Jesus...he doesn't have a beard


That's very stereotypical!  And he might be in disguise. I am happy to be a follower.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

You have forgotten one option, don't give a toss.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr Gizmo said:


> You have forgotten one option, don't give a toss.


Oh come on.... I've got feelings you know


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted give it back to you. You seem a fun guy to have on a forum, livening it up & a real sport. I don't see that you have to have MR on your user name if you don't want it.
It really Peed me off when I couldn't have my original name from my very first forum when I joined, coz someone had had it before me.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> I was one of the original members of this forum, I had a lot of fun here and made some good friends along the way. My old profile holds a little bit if sentiment to me. I'd like to have it back if Mark would be so kind to allow it. But let me assure you that this is not a serious crusade, it's simply a fun way of asking for my profile back and if I can make a few people smile along the way then all the better.
> 
> So come on Zaros.... hit that vote button


As I once told a politician; no amount of cajolery or provocation will influence me into doing something I might later regret.

Although I wish you luck in your endeavours I would implore you to change your avatar simply because it makes you appear a little on the sinister side.

Somewhat like a sex pest or perhaps a creature even more obsidian in habit.:wink:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Zaros said:


> As I once told a politician; no amount of cajolery or provocation will influence me into doing something I might later regret.
> 
> Although I wish you luck in your endeavours I would implore you to change your avatar simply because it makes you appear a little on the sinister side.
> 
> Somewhat like a sex pest or perhaps a creature even more obsidian. :wink:


Wheras you look like a big, soft, cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> As I once told a politician; no amount of cajolery or provocation will influence me into doing something I might later regret.
> 
> Although I wish you luck in your endeavours I would implore you to change your avatar simply because it makes you appear a little on the sinister side.
> 
> Somewhat like a sex pest or perhaps a creature even more obsidian. :wink:


Ok fair enough.

And thanks for the compliment, I've always fancied myself as a sinister sex pest


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I voted yes......... But people are always telling me off for being too trusting! :blink::blink:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Zaros said:


> As I once told a politician; no amount of cajolery or provocation will influence me into doing something I might later regret.
> 
> Although I wish you luck in your endeavours I would implore you to change your avatar simply because it makes you appear a little on the sinister side.
> 
> Somewhat like a sex pest or perhaps a creature even more obsidian. :wink:


Nail on head maybe.:nonod:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness .... I need enlightenment  Zaros ....... do you have inside knowledge   :wink:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Wheras you look like a big, soft, cuddly teddy bear.


Oh I am! I am! :001_smile:

Faithful, loyal and true. :wink:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I have no idea what's going on or what's gone on...

Why can't bygones just be bygones?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

tincan said:


> Oh my goodness .... I need enlightenment  Zaros ....... do you have inside knowledge   :wink:


I was once told by a Sar' breeding expert, that the main reason why I was such a natural at dealing with the animal was that my instincts weren't all that dissimilar from theirs.

So who knows, perhaps I really can sense a predator even from this distance?:wink: :laugh:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Still trying to work out how a LIFETIME ban only lasts 6 years


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I was once told by a Sar' breeding expert, that the main reason why I was such a natural at dealing with the animal was that my instincts weren't all that dissimilar from theirs.
> 
> So who knows, perhaps I really can sense a predator even from this distance?:wink: :laugh:


Oh my.... you are good!!!!


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Still trying to work out how a LIFETIME ban only lasts 6 years


I have stayed away for 6 years.... the mods arw aware I'm back and have accepted my return. I would like to log into my old profile but it's still serving the lifetime ban.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Oh my.... you are good!!!!


You should see the bite I can deliver too. :wink:

You could lose your favourite Friday night hand in less time than the blink of an eye. :laugh:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> I have stayed away for 6 years.... the mods arw aware I'm back and have accepted my return. I would like to log into my old profile but it's still serving the lifetime ban.


Lifetime it is then 

Get over it - move on


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Lifetime it is then
> 
> Get over it - move on


Oh come on.... fight the power.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Still trying to work out how a LIFETIME ban only lasts 6 years


that's the British justice system for ya


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Oh come on.... fight the power.


I think they knew what they were doing ................ 

And I support harsher sentencing in general.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think they knew what they were doing ................
> 
> And I support harsher sentencing in general.


Haha fair enough.

I'm not getting much male support tonight.... what happened to brotherhood?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

well i jumped off the fence, i say yes, i think i may have hurt myself whens the clinic opening, im too old for school and i dont go to church often, i think you should open a comedy club, there are lots of funny members i d come to see, not really a wild child party gal though, can i still call you mr magik as well?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually - I'm a laaady 

My dog is the "lad"


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> well i jumped off the fence, i say yes, i think i may have hurt myself whens the clinic opening, im too old for school and i dont go to church often, i think you should open a comedy club, there are lots of funny members i d come to see, not really a wild child party gal though, can i still call you mr magik as well?


Thanks  you can call me anything you like.

Surgery opens tomorrow, shall I book you in?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Haha fair enough.
> 
> I'm not getting much male support tonight.... what happened to brotherhood?


That's not exactly true.

All the while you're communicating you're receiving the attention you desire, keeping the cause alive which, if I'm correct in my thinking, may or may not benefit your cause in the long term.:001_smile:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> That's not exactly true.
> 
> All the while you're communicating you're receiving the attention you desire, keeping the cause alive which, if I'm correct in my thinking, may or may not benefit your cause in the long term.:001_smile:


Very true.... no such thing as bad publicity I guess.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thank-you, i shall try R I C E overnite, rest/ice/compression/elevation and see how i feel in the morning, plus i got germs i should keep to myselfchest infection, i would like a job though when better if you need a receptionist, i have glasses


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Very true.... no such thing as bad publicity I guess.


Wanna bet?

I'm a Sun reporter.

What you don't tell me I make up and what you do tell me I add to it. :laugh:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> I'm a Sun reporter.
> 
> What you don't tell me I make up and what you do tell me I add to it. :laugh:


Maybe you could write a piece on Magik-Aid... raise awareness. Maybe even get Bob Geldof involved. Just try to concentrate on the cause and not the sexual predator part.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Maybe you could write a piece on Magik-Aid... raise awareness. Maybe even get Bob Geldof involved. Just try to concentrate on the cause and not the sexual predator part.


Perhaps it might be simpler if I hacked into your account and inserted another option into your poll;

Phuqit, give him what he wants otherwise we'll never hear the bleeding end of it.

Now, they'll either ban you all over again for the use of expletives on a family forum or they'll come to realise returning your former status is the only way to a quiet life. :wink:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Perhaps it might be simpler if I hacked into your account and inserted another option into your poll;
> 
> Phuqit, give him what he wants otherwise we'll never hear the bleeding end of it.
> 
> Now, they'll either ban you all over again for the use of expletives on a family forum or they'll come to realise returning your former status is the only way to a quiet life. :wink:


I can see you're really getting behind this campaign now. I wonder if we can get the mods to change your vote from wanting to kiss me to giving me my profile back. I'll have a word..


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> I can see you're really getting behind this campaign now. I wonder* if we can get the mods to change your vote from wanting to kiss me to giving me my profile back. I'll have a word..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> There are three things in this life that make my skin crawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> MrMagik said:
> 
> 
> > I can see you're really getting behind this campaign now. I wonder* if we can get the mods to change your vote from wanting to kiss me to giving me my profile back. I'll have a word..[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Zaros said:
> 
> 
> > I promise to remove any stray pubes off my lip before puckering up..
> ...


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> MrMagik said:
> 
> 
> > did you get those pubes on your mouth, from work?
> ...


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Right following the success of this poll I think it's time to present this to the mods.... where will I find them or do I have to now kick off and they'll come running in?? 

Still time to vote folks


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Right following the success of this poll I think it's time to present this to the mods.... where will I find them or do I have to now kick off and they'll come running in??
> 
> Still time to vote folks


A set to and a dramatic increase in replies is a guaranteed method of attracting the attention of any circling moderator.

So if you're quite prepared to put it to the test, here goes.

Your on screen relationship with BB is not only unwholesome but is also a crime against inhuman rights.

You sir are sick! :laugh:

Very sick!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Zaros said:
> 
> 
> > One thinks you may protest a little too much.
> ...


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Right following the success of this poll I think it's time to present this to the mods.... where will I find them or do I have to now kick off and they'll come running in??
> 
> Still time to vote folks


You could always get banned a second time for nagging lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> MrMagik said:
> 
> 
> > It's a man your talking to not a female..I made that mistake once ....
> ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Why are the quotes all buggered up?

I've never uttered such things in my entire life. :nonod:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Warning to the mods, give magik his old profile back or I'll set me big dogs on you. :nonod:


Quotes look fine to me mate????


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

seems quotes are messing up again....Magik the mods are where they have always been just above the pet phoots...Pet Forums Community - Show Groups

as stated this has already been posted to Mod Center, Mark or a Senior Moderator will make the decision on this.....a petition won't make a difference but you seem to be having fun with it.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> seems quotes are messing up again....Magik the mods are where they have always been just above the pet phoots...Pet Forums Community - Show Groups
> 
> as stated this has already been posted to Mod Center, Mark or a Senior Moderator will make the decision on this.....a petition won't make a difference but you seem to be having fun with it.


If it raises a few smiles I'm happy


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Your on screen relationship with BB is not only unwholesome but is also a crime against inhuman rights.
> 
> You sir are sick! :laugh:
> 
> Very sick!


BB - isn´t she in 80s, living in France and dedicated only to males with four legs, tail and a fur. Having any of those would be real magic


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> BB - isn´t she in 80s, living in France and dedicated only to males with four legs, tail and a fur. Having any of those would be real magic


Sadly I haven't got any of those qualities  Shame because I do like the more mature lady.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

> =*Zaros*. I am a Russian dancing bear named Yuri from Yakutsk and will perform the Trepak dressed as a cossack driven out of his mind on cheap Finnish vodka


:confused1:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, how it warms my heart to see this little Bromance developing between the lovely Zaros and his new found friend, MrMagik :w00t:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Oh, how it warms my heart to see this little Bromance developing between the lovely Zaros and his new found friend, MrMagik :w00t:


:blush: You madam shall be hearing from my solicitor first thing in the morning!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :blush: You madam shall be hearing from my solicitor first thing in the morning!


Don't fight it Zaros  Every man should have an online Bromance :wink:

And your Solicitor will have to catch me first.....I do love to be chased though.... soooooo looking forward to it :w00t:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Don't fight it Zaros  Every man should have an online Bromance :wink:
> 
> And your Solicitor will have to catch me first.....I do love to be chased though.... soooooo looking forward to it :w00t:


Well, all I can say to that is; I hope you're in very good health.

My solicitor is a Greyhound.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> fire-siamesekitty said:
> 
> 
> > He knows it was a man and that's what made the whole scenario more exciting for him.:wink:
> ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> He might like to bash both ways.  he does seem a tad strange


Strange indeed.

Dr Strange. Mr Strange the teacher and Father Strange and the strange thing is no one appears to have noticed that they're all one and the same strange member who appears to like prison b1tch fantasies

Of course I immediately saw through the devious disguise and would have exposed him much earlier had he not have exposed himself and frightened me away.:blush:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Strange indeed.
> 
> Dr Strange. Mr Strange the teacher and Father Strange and the strange thing is no one appears to have noticed that they're all one and the same strange member who appears to like prison b1tch fantasies
> 
> Of course I immediately saw through the devious disguise and would have exposed him much earlier had he not have exposed himself and frightened me away.:blush:


He's not exactly a body builder.... :huh: unless he's got gift of the gab and he likes to be in the spotlight


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> He's not exactly a body builder.... :huh:


That's very true.

And judging by his avatar he looks more your Burke and Hare body snatcher type:laugh:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> That's very true.
> 
> And judging by his avatar he looks more your Burke and Hare body snatcher type:laugh:


Pmsl........


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Are we all having fun yet. :001_unsure:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Are we all having fun yet. :001_unsure:


I think he's gone into hiding......


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Zaros said:


> That's very true.
> 
> And judging by his avatar he looks more your Burke and Hare body snatcher type:laugh:


I think it's supposed to be the mean and moody look....I tried to look like that once, and it looked as if I had shat meself!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> I think it's supposed to be the mean and moody look


And one that instils fear in many women who can often be found working the night shift under the arches.:wink:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I think he's gone into hiding......


In which case I'll have the little 8leeder banned before ten.

And serve him right too.:wink:

That's the price one has to pay for trying to make the irresponsible responsible.:blush:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Zaros said:


> And one that instils fear in many women who can often be found working the night shift under the arches.:wink:


Well, you would think so wouldn't ya!

Ladies of the night would just look and think 'Oh, look at that unsavoury article? has he just shat himself?"

How unfortunate


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

What's this? Bash the talented, handsome, firm bodied, funny new guy hour? I haven't got much confidence as it is without you lot picking on me


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Well, you would think so wouldn't ya!
> 
> Ladies of the night would just look and think 'Oh, look at that unsavoury article? has he just shat himself?"
> 
> How unfortunate


And how fortunate for the police to track him down.

The only man in the city being eagerly followed by a huge pack of curious dogs.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

chichi said:


> Oh, how it warms my heart to see this little Bromance developing between the lovely Zaros and his new found friend, MrMagik :w00t:


Just remember, I am keeping my eye on your bromances. One step out of line and you will be so sorry.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> What's this? Bash the talented, handsome, firm bodied, funny new guy hour? I haven't got much confidence as it is without you lot picking on me


Yes.

But as it's very early into this remarkably odd relationship I shall endeavour to be fairly considerate and be gentle with you.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> What's this? Bash the talented, handsome, firm bodied, funny new guy hour? I haven't got much confidence as it is without you lot picking on me


Don´t worry, Zaros is just playing hard to catch.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> Just remember, I am keeping my eye on your bromances. One step out of line and you will be so sorry.


And WTF do you think you've been?:confused1:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros I don't want to spoil things by moving to fast or rushing you but does this mean I have your vote to free my old profile?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> Don´t worry, Zaros is just playing hard to catch.


:huh:
I can see my solicitor will be a very busy man tomorrow.

First Chichi and now you.

This behaviour is nothing short of bullying and if you don't refrain yourselves from such conduct I'll have no other alternative but to report the pair of you to the mods.:angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Zaros said:


> And WTF do you think you've been?:confused1:


I had a beauty nap. Ok, it took 12 hours, but had a lot of repair work to do after last night. But now I´m back to my normal self.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> :huh:
> I can see my solicitor will be a very busy man tomorrow.
> 
> First Chichi and now you.
> ...


OH Nooooooo......Does this mean you will make a thread about such bullying behaviour, as a way to get lots of green rep from those that feel sorry for you :hand: :w00t:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrMagik said:


> Zaros I don't want to spoil things by moving to fast or rushing you but does this mean I have your vote to free my old profile?


:huh:

:confused1:

:001_unsure:

:nonod:

:sad: Sadly, regrets are not something I wish to spend the rest of my life with.

They are often accompanied by many, many sleepless nights and some occasionally have the inconvenience and nuisance of official certificates.

My wife for example. :wink:

Perhaps we should conduct another poll just to ascertain whether or not you get my vote?:001_smile:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MrsZee said:


> I had a beauty nap. Ok, it took 12 hours, but had a lot of repair work to do after last night. But now I´m back to my normal self.


It aint often you make me smile but you've just made me :001_smile: from ear to the ear you insist on twisting at every touch and turn.:crying:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

chichi said:


> OH Nooooooo......Does this mean you will make a thread about such bullying behaviour, as a way to get lots of green rep from those that feel sorry for you :hand: :w00t:


Just wait a minute. It is you Zaros that have just heart our sensitivities and we are reporting about* you*. I don´t know yet what excatly hurt my feelings so deeply, but by the time I´m filing my 20-page report to the mods I will know.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> OH Nooooooo......Does this mean you will make a thread about such bullying behaviour, as a way to get lots of green rep from those that feel sorry for you :hand: :w00t:


I don't want people to feel sorry for me.

I just want them to stop picking on me, calling me terrible things behind my back and plotting to kill me in secret messages hidden in their communications to other members :crying:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> Just wait a minute. It is you Zaros that have just heart our sensitivities and we are reporting about* you*. I don´t know yet what excatly hurt my feelings so deeply, but by the time I´m filing my 20-page report to the mods I will know.


Think I will file a report too.....may make it 30 pages, just so I don't miss out any crucial details and all :wink:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Leave my zaros alone!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

chichi said:


> Think I will file a report too.....may make it 30 pages, just so I don't miss out any crucial details and all :wink:


The juicier the details the better.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I feel as though my work is done here now.

So I'm offski in search of another thread to disrupt. :yesnod:

:laugh:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaros said:


> I don't want people to feel sorry for me.
> 
> I just want them to stop picking on me, calling me terrible things behind my back and plotting to kill me in secret messages hidden in their communications to other members :crying:


Now don't cry .... or you will be labelled a Drama Llama and that is not a good trait in anybody, is it 

I promise to stop bullying you, if you just admit that you are having a tiny little Bromance with MrM....it's all good....Mrs Zee won't punish you, I'm sure :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Leave my zaros alone!!!!!


Hey, he is still mine, you are a just bromancing buddy and in the end he always comes back to me. So you watch out what you are saying, buddy, or I will cast my hex upon you. :mad5:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

chichi said:


> Now don't cry .... or you will be labelled a Drama Llama and that is not a good trait in anybody, is it
> 
> I promise to stop bullying you, if you just admit that you are having a tiny little Bromance with MrM....it's all good....Mrs Zee won't punish you, I'm sure :wink:





I'm gonna sue the 4r53 off you said:


> My client has advised me to point you in the direction of post number 180/ page 18.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

chichi said:


> Now don't cry .... or you will be labelled a Drama Llama and that is not a good trait in anybody, is it
> 
> I promise to stop bullying you, if you just admit that you are having a tiny little Bromance with MrM....it's all good....Mrs Zee won't punish you, I'm sure :wink:


Just to get the terminology right, I´ll never resort to anyking of punishment. Against everything I believe in.

But. In my old country we have a saying "love without pain is no love at all" and it sure comes handy sometimes. Not that I am implying anything or that I´d ever be really, really violent. :nonod: Just very very loving sometimes.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Majikman - to woo our beloved Zaros, you must tread softly and slowly, and reveal the inner depths of your hitherto hidden self. Share your innermost thoughts with him, write him a heartfelt poem...... Our Zaros is not easily won over. He is a man of hidden passion and depths.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Majikman - to woo our beloved Zaros, you must tread softly and slowly, and reveal the inner depths of your hitherto hidden self. Share your innermost thoughts with him, write him a heartfelt poem...... Our Zaros is not easily won over. He is a man of hidden passion and depths.


Or you can bribe me. I have a Swiss bank account.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> I had a beauty nap. Ok, it took 12 hours, but had a lot of repair work to do after last night. But now I´m back to my normal self.


Why, Mrs Zee . . . you're beautiful!

No the wonder Zaros counts the minutes to when the nights are 6 months long!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> What's this? Bash the talented, handsome, firm bodied, funny new guy hour? I haven't got much confidence as it is without you lot picking on me


Oh bugger - not someone else whinging on about their lack of self-esteem!

Look - you're beautiful, I've already told you.

What do you mean, prove it? I agreed to help with your plans for world domination, didn't I? Would I have agreed to that if you looked like Willie Whitelaw?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Why, Mrs Zee . . . you're beautiful!
> 
> No the wonder Zaros counts the minutes to when the nights are 6 months long!


Thank you. In my village up in the very north I was the reindeer queen..:blush: I picked up my beauty hints directly from them.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We should have had reindeer instead of giraffes. Whoops! Wrong thread.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

You were banned for doing something wrong. You lose the right to not have to - shock horror - have a Mr infront of your username.

Can you change the poll to have a 'get over it already' option?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh man... I lose internet for a month and now I have no bloody idea what's going on anymore! can someone please give me a summary of the last 18 pages... my mobile internet connection can't handle it!

/huff

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Oh man... I lose internet for a month and now I have no bloody idea what's going on anymore! can someone please give me a summary of the last 18 pages... my mobile internet connection can't handle it!
> 
> /huff
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Bloke was here since it pretty much started, got banned for doing something wrong, 6 years later has decided to clog up the boards with stupid polls about not wanting to have a Mr infront of his desired username. 

Oh no, of course I don't think this is annoying and pointless in the slightest.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I must have been missed out on the memo 

The one about the competition for the member who can open the most meaningless threads in GC since the start of the weekend .... 

Mr M, I think you may be in first place at present but keep a close watch, you are not the only one in this competition :wink:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Oh man... I lose internet for a month and now I have no bloody idea what's going on anymore! can someone please give me a summary of the last 18 pages... my mobile internet connection can't handle it!
> 
> /huff
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Oh yes, and the more stupid ones amongst us are quickly turning into giraffes.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

chichi said:


> I must have been missed out on the memo
> 
> The one about the competition for the member who can open the most meaningless threads in GC since the start of the weekend ....
> 
> Mr M, I think you may be in first place at present but keep a close watch, you are not the only one in this competition


Maybe it's a lucky period for me to have very limited access then! I don't bother reading much past page one of any thread atm due to excrutiatingly slow loading... maybe I'm not missing out afterall. (or I will be totally out of the loop by the time internet resumes nxt week... not that I was ever in the loop anyway)

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Oh yes, and the more stupid ones amongst us are quickly turning into giraffes.


I have no idea what this means but it angers and confuses me :'(

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Maybe it's a lucky period for me to have very limited access then! I don't bother reading much past page one of any thread atm due to excrutiatingly slow loading... maybe I'm not missing out afterall. (or I will be totally out of the loop by the time internet resumes nxt week... not that I was ever in the loop anyway)
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Trust me....you haven't missed much


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> I have no idea what this means but it angers and confuses me :'(
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


There is a thread on the giraffes somewhere! it got lost underneath the junk mail and spam


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> I have no idea what this means but it angers and confuses me :'(
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Be not confused.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/333082-stolen-fb-riddle-challenge.html


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Oh man... I lose internet for a month and now I have no bloody idea what's going on anymore! can someone please give me a summary of the last 18 pages... my mobile internet connection can't handle it!
> 
> /huff
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I don't think your brain will take it never mind your internet connection - its weird so stand by my side we will link arms and slowly back out of the room together, once through the door lets just leg it :huh:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> You were banned for doing something wrong. You lose the right to not have to - shock horror - have a Mr infront of your username.
> 
> Can you change the poll to have a 'get over it already' option?


Sounda like you and I will get on like a housw on fire, and you're only a 30min drive away too.aybe we could do lunch?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Oh yes, and the more stupid ones amongst us are quickly turning into giraffes.


I prefer to think of us as 'differently intelligent'


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

MrMagik said:


> Sounda like you and I will get on like a housw on fire, and you're only a 30min drive away too.aybe we could do lunch?


Watch the door doesn't hit you on the way out.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Sounda like you and I will get on like a housw on fire, and you're only a 30min drive away too.aybe we could do lunch?


With that elocution?


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

MrMagik said:


> Sounda like you and I will get on like a housw on fire, and you're only a 30min drive away too.aybe we could do lunch?


Nottingham is the place to be at Halloween after all, a load of creepy caves and the galleries of justice.

I'll tell you what, give up on the sodding name and I will buy you lunch. I'll even take you to the Moulin Rouge.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Damn my typos. I've got really big thick hands and I'm on a touch screen phone.... not easy.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

jon bda said:


> With that elocution?


My wife always has a go at me for being a grammar/spelling/enunciation nazi so it was very hard for me to read that.

And breathe... :nonod:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> Nottingham is the place to be at Halloween after all, a load of creepy caves and the galleries of justice.
> 
> I'll tell you what, give up on the sodding name and I will buy you lunch. I'll even take you to the Moulin Rouge.


You might just have yourself a deal there..... if you're serious?

I went on a ghost walk about a year ago at that really old pub... name slips my mind. It was good tho... enjoyed it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wheres the justice ? 21 pages and you'd give it up for a cheap lunch


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I don't think your brain will take it never mind your internet connection - its weird so stand by my side we will link arms and slowly back out of the room together, once through the door lets just leg it :huh:


Oi! wait for me!! don't leave me here!!!!

HALP!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

22 pages


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

MrMagik said:


> You might just have yourself a deal there..... if you're serious?
> 
> I went on a ghost walk about a year ago at that really old pub... name slips my mind. It was good tho... enjoyed it


Ye Olde Trip to Jerusalem? It is the oldest pub in the country, from 1189. I've never been, I prefer cocktail bars. 

Would I get a full written contract promising no more polls? And that there would be a fabulous flattering picture of me with a poem about how lovely I am in your signature at all times?


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

BeauNoir said:


> Ye Olde Trip to Jerusalem? It is the oldest pub in the country, from 1189. I've never been, I prefer cocktail bars.
> 
> Would I get a full written contract promising no more polls? And that there would be a fabulous flattering picture of me with a poem about how lovely I am in your signature at all times?


I'm actually not bad at writing the odd poem.... but no more polls ever??? That's a lot to ask..
. the meal needs to be outstanding.

Yes the oldest pub in the world. Was quite an interesting history lesson as well as a ghost walk.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> wheres the justice ? 21 pages and you'd give it up for a cheap lunch


So now we know - a Man of Straw.


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

lostbear said:


> So now we know - a Man of Straw.


I haven't agreed to anything yet... and you can shut your mush anyway, where was your loyalty when I needed it?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lost bear its like we are not even here, mr majik has gone all serious now

ooops he s back


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> I haven't agreed to anything yet... and you can shut your mush anyway, where was your loyalty when I needed it?


Thats your avatar isn't it? LB was holding the loo roll cruelly out of reach and taking pics while you had your really impressive dump that you felt the need to tell everyone here about, and then it all went downhill from there...


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> lost bear its like we are not even here, mr majik has gone all serious now
> 
> ooops he s back


I'm networking. ...... have you seen the army of haters that have appeared?


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Thats your avatar isn't it? LB was holding the loo roll cruelly out of reach and taking pics while you had your really impressive dump that you felt the need to tell everyone here about, and then it all went downhill from there...


Look see another hater..... they're everywhere!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wasnt too keen meself you you reporting your every movement to us all but i thought id let it slide at least you could have done it in the crap thread


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Thats your avatar isn't it? LB was holding the loo roll cruelly out of reach and taking pics while you had your really impressive dump that you felt the need to tell everyone here about, and then it all went downhill from there...


Oh dear - you are getting testy. It must be past your bedtime, little man.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Look see another hater..... they're everywhere!!!!


Ignore him. He is easily led. He doesn't realise that he isn't big and he isn't clever . . .


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> wasnt too keen meself you you reporting your every movement to us all but i thought id let it slide at least you could have done it in the crap thread


Oh moggiemum don't say they've got you too..... take anyone but not moggiemum. I'll di anything. ... wagon wheels? ?? No not wagon wheels they're bad aren't they.... er er a lap dance??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Oi! wait for me!! don't leave me here!!!!
> 
> HALP!


Quick, grab my hand run woman run


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love wagon wheels, had them in my lunchbox, but right now cant make up my mind a wagon wheel or a taxi


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i love wagon wheels, had them in my lunchbox, but right now cant make up my mind a wagon wheel or a taxi


How about two wagon wheels and I'll pay for your bus fare in the morning?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Ignore him. He is easily led. He doesn't realise that he isn't big and he isn't clever . . .


I am actually quite big and of moderate intelligence i suppose, still smarting are we luv?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Quick, grab my hand run woman run





moggiemum said:


> i love wagon wheels, had them in my lunchbox, but right now cant make up my mind a wagon wheel or a taxi


Yay!! *grabs Moggiemum* we'll catch a bus! lets go!  I'll find a 24 hour Spar and buy you every single wagon wheel in the shop! :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Look see another hater..... they're everywhere!!!!


It tends to happen when you present yourself in such a way, poll on my friend...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jon bda said:


> I am actually quite big and of moderate intelligence i suppose, still smarting are we luv?


From what?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> How about two wagon wheels and I'll pay for your bus fare in the morning?


i took a taxi, just forgot me coat did you find your shoe?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Not got time for this nonsense tonight yet another thread closed !


----------

